# Stanford Hall, 2nd May '10



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

On 2nd of May the VW North West are having a national meet for VW, Audi and Porsche Cars at Stanford Hall
http://www.stanfordhallvw.co.uk/index.htm

Anyone who has been last year will remember the fantastic time we had 

This year our club stand can acommodate 20 cars whilst the number of Concours cars are unrestricted. Club stand passes are free, all you need to pay for is normal admission fee to the grounds and the hall.

This event is open to all but we will give preference to TTOC members on the club stand - a good reason to join the club NOW [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

So, who is up for this? 

*And so far we have supplied passes to:
Nick = Nem
Penny = phodge
Syd = bigsyd
Josh = Super Josh
Steve = caney
Steve = VSPURS
Dave = sTTranger
Chris = mctavish
Andy = wild woods
Steve = TT Law
les = Les
Cam = CamV6
Jeff = audimad (can't now come)
Tony = tony_rigby_uk
John = John-H
Wendy = zakkiaz
asdaman
Dave = Tesiboo 
Simon = SimonQS 
Steve = stevecollier 
Paul = bigbison *

Note: We have managed to get our pitch upgraded because of the number of entrants and the TTOC/TT Forum's 10th anniversary joint event this year. Those in red are included now but there is not time to get a ticket out to you. Further information will be sent by PM.

For those of you who already have their pass, please note that:

For our single model display area, please use the South Kilworth (back) gate signposted "Concours + Club Stands". Entry to the display area is only permitted between 8:00am and 11:00am. Your must be prepared to leave your car in the display area until 4:00pm but you must vacate the area not later than 7:30pm. Normal entry costs of £7 to the grounds apply to all vehicles taking part. Marshals will direct you to our TTOC marked area.

Don't queue with the general public at the main gate! You'll only get to the front an be told you need to go in a different entrance.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That sounds like fun, Dani. I'll have a club stand spot please!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> That sounds like fun, Dani. I'll have a club stand spot please!


ExcellenTT Penny. You're on!! [smiley=drummer.gif]

I will need everyone's address to be able to send out the club stand passes, which should be with me in roughly 4 weeks


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Oooh yes please Dani. May I have a stand pass too? 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

PM sent...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super Josh said:


> Oooh yes please Dani. May I have a stand pass too?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Josh


Of course, Josh 8) Please, will you PM me your address so I can send out the ticket when I have it?



phodge said:


> PM sent...


Thanks Penny :-*


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

would love to come dani 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> would love to come dani 8)


Is that a "I'll be there" reply?

Please send me your address via PM so I can post out the ticket once I got it  
In case you want to enter the Concourse, please let me know as there are different tickets.

See you soon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


We are in the Maldives 8) 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there in the concours super class


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I'll try and get to this one!!! :wink:

Wendy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


What are you two like :roll: :wink:



YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be there in the concours super class


I didn't expect anything less Andy 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zakkiaz said:


> Hi, I'll try and get to this one!!! :wink:
> 
> Wendy


Mega Wendy 8)

You'll be on the club stand if you join TTOC


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just in case you did not know....monday 3 May is Early May Bank Holiday.... so a nice long weekend with a good show 8) 8) 8)


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't think i will be able to make it now.other things planned for my birthday weekend  Hope to get to TT Shop open day instead.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Won my class last year so super class this year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

barton TT said:


> Would like to come to this event just down the A14 for me and a day before my birthday.


Please send me your address via PM and I'll put you on the list for the club stand. However, if there are 20 club members wanting passes then you may have to park else where ,,,, unless you join the TTOC now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't expect anything less Andy 8)
> ...


Shame you have no competition ,,,, from Daveg :wink: :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

yes please,was good last year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

caney said:


> yes please,was good last year


What happened to your TTOC membership, Steve? 

Yes, you're on the list but will you please PM me your address (again)? I got a short memory :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zakkiaz said:


> Hi, I'll try and get to this one!!! :wink:
> 
> Wendy


Morning Wendy,

you have PM


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys, im guna try and make this one, should be fun, try and bring the mrs, is there any shops nearby in case she get on my nerves


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sTTranger said:


> hey guys, im guna try and make this one, should be fun, try and bring the mrs, is there any shops nearby in case she get on my nerves


There is plenty to see and do for the ladies - if they are not interested in the cars :wink: 
[the magnificent stanford Hall being one of the attractions]

Pleas will you PM me your address so I can post the ticket out to you as soon as I got it.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had this in my diary since last year!

Can I come please?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> I've had this in my diary since last year!
> 
> Can I come please?


Of course you can Steve 

Please, will you remind me of your address (PM me) as my memory is pretty short :wink: :roll:

I'll be editing page 1 soon so we all know who's a definite


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

Can you put me down for this one please.

Have lost the battle to resist and have got a MK1 TT again.

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Can you put me down for this one please.
> 
> ...


Nice one Steve what did you get this time :?:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Gone back to a car with the same spec as the first one I had.

225bhp Avus Silver.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Gone back to a car with the same spec as the first one I had.
> 
> 225bhp Avus Silver.
> 
> Steve


Have you every thought about joining the owners club ? :roll: We have some lovely new stickers.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys, will you lot be staying in hotels etc, what time does it finish as i think it guna take me about 3 hours to get there :?

Coming from Kent


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sTTranger said:


> guys, will you lot be staying in hotels etc, what time does it finish as i think it guna take me about 3 hours to get there :?
> 
> Coming from Kent


3.5 hour drive for me I will be driving down and back on the day


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Last year was great.

If you have space I would like a club stand pass please.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wild Woods said:


> Last year was great.
> 
> If you have space I would like a club stand pass please.


You're on the list Andy 8)

Lets hope the weather will be as kind as last year


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dont forget to add me to the list Dani 

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dont forget to add me to the list Dani
> 
> Steve


You're added Steve.

Please will you PM me your new address


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I am going to see if i can book the day of work for this, sounds a good day to me


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Steve,

This was brilliant last year! My lad loved it too and we had excellent weather!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevebeechTA said:


> I am going to see if i can book the day of work for this, sounds a good day to me


I hope you can make it Steve 



VSPURS said:


> This was brilliant last year and we had excellent weather!


Didn't we just [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, I should get the tickets this coming week and will start posting them out soon 8)

OK guys, we still have some places on the club stand left, so come on who else is going to go?

John-H, Les, where are you?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

oi les get your name down, it will be a good day 8)....(hoping my latest bits and bats will be finished for this :roll: )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> oi les get your name down, it will be a good day 8)....(hoping my latest bits and bats will be finished for this :roll: )


I PM'ed him and John but they are both quiet :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OOps missed your PM Dani.
OK put me down for it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> OOps missed your PM Dani.
> OK put me down for it.


That's very good news Les 

Will you please convince your friend John that he ought to join you :wink:

Oh, and please PM me your address so I can send you a stand pass 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Guess who will do judging the Audi class this year :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Suppose I'd better say I'll need a stand pass


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Guess who will do judging the Audi class this year :wink:


I suspect it's not Daveg :?:



Nem said:


> Suppose I'd better say I'll need a stand pass


I know Nick. You're on my list since ages 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John, are you going then? Come on, you know you want to


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm gonna sit this one out Dani if that's ok with you all.

I was at Telford in march and hope to do Inters or ADI and am going on the Alpina Italia trip so I reckon my indulgent wife might get the hump if I knacker another bank holiday here! Mind you as I type, I reckon maybe I should suggest we both she come along and it can be her 'debut' on the show scene! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> I reckon maybe I should suggest she come along and it can be her 'debut' on the show scene! :lol:


What an excellent idea, Cam :wink: Let me know if you succeed


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon maybe I should suggest she come along and it can be her 'debut' on the show scene! :lol:
> ...


Ok, but dont hold your breath! :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, wonders will never cease!

On 1st the Mrs has got us some free tickets for the Italian Classic car show at Brooklands AND Natasha remembers the pics from last year's event at Standford Hall and she says she wants to come along this year!

So, it looks like the May bank hols are gonna be busy! Can WE have a stand pass please?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Well, wonders will never cease!
> 
> On 1st the Mrs has got us some free tickets for the Italian Classic car show at Brooklands AND Natasha remembers the pics from last year's event at Standford Hall and she says she wants to come along this year!
> 
> So, it looks like the May bank hols are gonna be busy! Can WE have a stand pass please?


See. I knew it would work out for you 

Club stand pass reserved for you Cam. Please will you PM me your address?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, wonders will never cease!
> ...


Cool, will do right away


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be along to this, to help out, and get loads of pictures...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> I will be along to this, to help out, and get loads of pictures...


Excellent Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
You can still hide your tractor at the back of the club stand if you wish unless all tickets are taken?

As I won't be there on the day (I'll be in Italy   ) I'll leave any spare passes with John if that's ok?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll be there.


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Guess who will do judging the Audi class this year :wink:


brown envelope behind radiator Leicester Forest East Services :wink: :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> *And so far we have:
> Nick = Nem
> Penny = phodge
> Syd = bigsyd
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > *And so far we have:
> ...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Guess who will do judging the Audi class this year :wink:


 Hopefully it will be someone with a knowledge of Audi.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> We'll be there.


GreaTT Jeff 8)

As I'm a forgetfull person, please will you remind me of your address via PM?
btw, fancy coming to the Legh Arms next Wednesday  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=167086



tony_rigby_uk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > *And so far we have:
> ...


That's the man Tony  Please PM me your addy and I'll add your name to the 1st page


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audimad said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Guess who will do judging the Audi class this year :wink:
> ...


He has a good knowledge of TTs


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


 Who? He has got to better than the judge/s they had last year.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Dani,
We're coming too.
Wendy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zakkiaz said:


> Hi Dani,
> We're coming too.
> Wendy


ExcellenTT Wendy 

Please PM me your address so I can put your club stand pass in the post to you.

Also, Jeff and Tony, please let me have your addresses


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps; looks like an excellent turn out and I'm a bit sorry that I'll be enjoying the Italian [smiley=sunny.gif] on the day :?

We now have 17 people for the club stand without counting Paul = yammyd and Andy YELLOW_TT. Phantastic


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds like it's going to be a good day! Let's hope we get some [smiley=sunny.gif] too!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> That's the man Tony  Please PM me your addy and I'll add your name to the 1st page


PM Sent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > That's the man Tony  Please PM me your addy and I'll add your name to the 1st page
> ...


And replyed


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My interest is flagging....... only joking - I mean I'll bring some flags!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If you need to borrow a table and/or folding chairs?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Chairs might be handy. Les can't stand for very ong these days :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Chairs might be handy. Les can't stand for very ong these days :wink:


Ho-ho. You're welcome to let Les use my chairs :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ermmm excuse me I am here you know (back from the IOM this evening) :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's good! Did you have a good time then


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> That's good! Did you have a good time then


 Was fabulistic but I am all in after 2 nights of partying [smiley=dude.gif] lots of [smiley=cheers.gif] and little sleep so off to bed now. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tickets will be posted to you tomorrow so you can expect them to be with you no later Thursday


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

and i have new wheels for this  :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't make the club stand now.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> and i have new wheels for this  :lol:


YEASHH 8) [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



audimad said:


> Can't make the club stand now.


That's a shame, Jeff :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For those of you wo already have their pass, please note that:

For our single model display area, please use the South Kilworth (back) gate. Entry to the display area is only permitted between 8:00am and 11:00am. Your must be prepared to leave your car in the display area until 4:00pm but you must vacate the area not later than 7:30pm. Normal entry costs of £7 to the grounds apply to all vehicles taking part.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi Dani,

Not got our tickets yet, hopefully they'll arrive soon?

Ta. Cam


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Not got our tickets yet, hopefully they'll arrive soon?
> 
> Ta. Cam


Not mine either! :?

I'll sit and watch the letterbox tomorrow too! Lol!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im guna need tickets please 

Turns out i have a meeting near wales on the 1st but have decided to drive home, sleep for a few hours then head up for this event. Is there any places left for the club stand, if so what time would i need to be there???


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Got mine last Wednesday Narrrrrr [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cam, Steve and Dave: I have posted your tickets today so they should be with you no later than Thursday in plenty of time for the event 8)

All tickets have now been posted so if anyone else would like to come: you can still come, but you won't be able to park at the Club stand.
[and if I'm not flying this coming Wednesday I may well be there too :roll: ]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

See you there then, Dani..! :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Cam, Steve and Dave: I have posted your tickets today so they should be with you no later than Thursday in plenty of time for the event 8)
> 
> All tickets have now been posted so if anyone else would like to come: you can still come, but you won't be able to park at the Club stand.
> [and if I'm not flying this coming Wednesday I may well be there too :roll: ]


awsome, thanks alot, got another small decal going on the car on thursday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> See you there then, Dani..! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Cam, Steve and Dave: I have posted your tickets today so they should be with you no later than Thursday in plenty of time for the event 8)
> 
> All tickets have now been posted so if anyone else would like to come: you can still come, but you won't be able to park at the Club stand.
> [and if I'm not flying this coming Wednesday I may well be there too :roll: ]


Thanks Dani!!

Maybe see you there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Cam, Steve and Dave: I have posted your tickets today so they should be with you no later than Thursday in plenty of time for the event 8)
> ...


Indeed :roll:

I just had an e-mail from the airline to keep checking e-mails from them as well as their info centre for flight updates. Also, on-line printed boarding passes are not valid.

Ah well, I may see all of you soon 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Pass arrived this morning. Thanks Dani! Hope you manage to get your flight....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

phodge said:


> Pass arrived this morning. Thanks Dani! Hope you manage to get your flight....


Mine too 

Thanks mate, what time do we need to be there to get on the club stand and washed etc??


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

pass arrived this morning for me as well. Big thanks for that Danni.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Mine was waiting for me when I arrived home from work 

Thanks Dani.

Josh


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Got my stand pass today Dani! Thank you!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Got my pass today Dani, many thanks.

Just need to get the car detailed, new wheels fitted and fit in a service before the show!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

asdaman said:


> pass arrived this morning for me as well. Big thanks for that Danni.


i can see you !!!! LOL i beeped to but nobody popped there head up to the window...


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Dani can you put me down for a stand spot

Cheers Dave.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Pass came this morning. Thanx Dani

Wendy


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> asdaman said:
> 
> 
> > pass arrived this morning for me as well. Big thanks for that Danni.
> ...


never heard you m8.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

asdaman said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > asdaman said:
> ...


need to know what time to get there for please guys, i have a 2-3 hour drive, a heads up would be nice :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> need to know what time to get there for please guys, i have a 2-3 hour drive, a heads up would be nice :?


well i'll be heading down with the NW bunch, Les, Syd, & Asdaman so i haven't a clue on any details of leaving time :lol: :lol: i'm just leaving it upto them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

in that case, is there a cruise going up from london???? 

Or kent preferably


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

sTTranger, I had a note from Dani in with my pass.

"Please find enclosed your TTOC club stand pass for Stanford Hall 2010, organised by Leicestershire & Warwickshire VW Owners Club. The pass must be displayed in your windscreen and you will find directions to the venue on the back of the club pass.

For our single model display area, please use the South Kilworth (back) gate. Entry to the display area is only permitted between 8:00am and 11:00am. You must be prepared to leave your car in the display area until 4:00pm but you must vacate the area not later than 7:30pm. Normal entry costs to the grounds apply to all vehicles taking part."

HTH.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Am I too late to attend on the club stand?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> Am I too late to attend on the club stand?


YES :lol: :lol: :lol:

just kidding si, sure dani will sort you out :wink: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> All tickets have now been posted so if anyone else would like to come: you can still come, but you won't be able to park at the Club stand.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately we are going to be pushed for the space which has already been allocated.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

okay, i will get there for about 8.30am, give me a chance to give her a clean. So I will be leaving 5:30-6am 

Have to wash her then have a nap me thinks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Now the TT is owt of the garage i will be joining everyone here.
Hope i can sneak in Danni?
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Now the TT is owt of the garage i will be joining everyone here.
> Hope i can sneak in Danni?
> Steve


guess you found the post then steve? i'm guessing you didn't stay at the wigan tree for a meal then,, :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Now the TT is owt of the garage i will be joining everyone here.
> Hope i can sneak in Danni?
> Steve


hope you can get on the stand Steve, will be good to catch up.. just finished getting the car ready for next week,i was very lucky, just put the car in the tent and it started to rain 8) 
Danni if you want to enter the show and shine do you just tell them on the gate or is it a pre book thing


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

are there any places left on club stand ? if so ill make one


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dani's managed to avoid the volcano and escape the UK - I've updated the info on the first post and will try and swing it with the organisers to upgrade the club stand to one with more places. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Now the TT is owt of the garage i will be joining everyone here.
> ...


We didnt book so didnt fancy waiting so we razzed off to Roberto's in Southport, highly recommend the seafood linguini.
Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

bigbison said:


> are there any places left on club stand ? if so ill make one


It would be nice to see your car in all its glory Paul. will you have the shiny new bbs or have the old shiny bbs on by then.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Right ... we've managed to get our stand upgraded to the big one by the Hall on the strength of the number of cars and the TTOC/TTF 10th anniversary joint celebrations this year. See Dani's first post for more details. There will be room for three fanned out rows.

Use the South Kilworth (back) gate which is also signed "Concours + Club Stands". The gates will be open from 8 am. Don't queue with the general public at the main gate!

See you there


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, this is guna be awsome


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> wow, this is guna be awsome


No i'm at Awesome tomorrow :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hoping to get there around 9/9.30 as it will probably be a bit manic later


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> hoping to get there around 9/9.30 as it will probably be a bit manic later


What time will you be cruising down the M6?

Can I tag on?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I was thinking we would meet up 7-30am if not earlier at Knutsford services on the M6 which is just after junc 19 south bound.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What time do you think you'll be down at junc 12?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ANYBODY GOING UP FROM LONDON  ?????


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> What time do you think you'll be down at junc 12?


If we do leave around 7-30am from Knutsford services I guess around 8-30 to 8-45am ish :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > What time do you think you'll be down at junc 12?
> ...


Ok, I'll try and cruise down and meet you on route!

I cant wait, especially as I've not seen my car for over 2 months! Although wont pick the car up till Fri or Sat so typically cutting it fine!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


If you PM me your number Steve we can always ring you on route


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

oh no just seen weather forecast "wet and cold" [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will never get the car ready on saturday, guess i will have to just give it a miss unless forecast changes [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L13BUG said:


> oh no just seen weather forecast "wet and cold" [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will never get the car ready on saturday, guess i will have to just give it a miss unless forecast changes [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


girl


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent  I can make this one, I am going down from Derby. M1 J24


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

L13BUG said:


> oh no just seen weather forecast "wet and cold" [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will never get the car ready on saturday, guess i will have to just give it a miss unless forecast changes [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There's a standpipe or two around - many will be washing theirs on the day - why wash it _before_ you get there?


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

I am supposed to be doing the concourse but need all day saturday to do a full detail and its going to rain here :x
Sunday is going to be sunny apparently , it keeps changing, fingers crossed saturday turns out dry too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think all will be in the same boat ... err ... hopefully not literally :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

For all those wishing to join us at Knutsford services on Sunday we have decided to meet at 7am prompt and will be leaving the services for Stanford hall soon after ( Tony Rigby note get ya back off the bed in plenty of time mate :lol: ) Steve aka V-Spurs re junc 12 when do you want me to ring you and where do you want to meet? We hope to arrive around 9am at the hall.

Don't forget what johns said " Use the South Kilworth (back) gate which is also signed "Concours + Club Stands". NOT the main public entrance.

Les.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I thought i was going to make this one but im going to have to dip out cos of my next mission. Dubai for three weeks and flying out on Saturday so sorry im not going to make it.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> I thought i was going to make this one but im going to have to dip out cos of my next mission. Dubai for three weeks and flying out on Saturday so sorry im not going to make it.
> Steve


Sorry to hear that Steve we will catcha again mate. Don't work to hard in Dubai.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> For all those wishing to join us at Knutsford services on Sunday we have decided to meet at 7am prompt and will be leaving the services for Stanford hall soon after ( Tony Rigby note get ya back off the bed in plenty of time mate :lol: ) Steve aka V-Spurs re junc 12 when do you want me to ring you and where do you want to meet? We hope to arrive around 9am at the hall.
> 
> Don't forget what johns said " Use the South Kilworth (back) gate which is also signed "Concours + Club Stands". NOT the main public entrance.
> 
> Les.


YAWN :roll:

i'm tired just thinking about what time i have to set off :twisted:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That is early.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> For all those wishing to join us at Knutsford services on Sunday we have decided to meet at 7am prompt and will be leaving the services for Stanford hall soon after ( Tony Rigby note get ya back off the bed in plenty of time mate :lol: ) Steve aka V-Spurs re junc 12 when do you want me to ring you and where do you want to meet? We hope to arrive around 9am at the hall.
> 
> Don't forget what johns said " Use the South Kilworth (back) gate which is also signed "Concours + Club Stands". NOT the main public entrance.
> 
> Les.


I can meet you at the services after junc 3 if you want?

It's only 20 mins from there to Stanford Hall so 8:40?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't forget all you NW guys tomorrow 7am Knutsford services meet up leaving shortly after. Be there or be square


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > For all those wishing to join us at Knutsford services on Sunday we have decided to meet at 7am prompt and will be leaving the services for Stanford hall soon after ( Tony Rigby note get ya back off the bed in plenty of time mate :lol: ) Steve aka V-Spurs re junc 12 when do you want me to ring you and where do you want to meet? We hope to arrive around 9am at the hall.
> ...


Sounds about right Steve however John H is proposing a different route I think see his post further back. :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


No I aim to be with you Mr Chuckles


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Just cleaned the TT ready for the show tomorrow. It won't look like this on the stand due to the rain so here is a photo!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, car is washed... 

Bonnet is polished... 

And now it's bloody raining, so we can't do the rest!! :x


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

the car has just taken 10 times longer to get ready due to me having a bad knee, having an operation on it soon (Arthroscopy) due to having Osteoarthritis in it :x so will be there, with a crutch limping around ( cause we are hard frum up norf )....or daft lol :lol: :lol: :lol:

see you all tomorrow


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

5 hours cleaning and polishing here and now its persisting down. Cars in the garage but you just know its going to continuing raining into tomorrow :x


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys, who am i meeting at the services on the A1 and what time??

Also what facilities will there be for me to wash my car as have been at a conference all day and now have to go to a wedding party so will not get a chance :?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> guys, who am i meeting at the services on the A1 and what time??
> 
> Also what facilities will there be for me to wash my car as have been at a conference all day and now have to go to a wedding party so will not get a chance :?


You could drive flat out in your monster and the dirt would just blow off :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

According to the BBC its not looking too bad for Stanford Hall tomorrow:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4279?area=LE17

Fingers crossed! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

sorry, im in the airport flying to Dubai for three weeks work and a tan..   
steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

sTTranger said:


> guys, who am i meeting at the services on the A1 and what time??
> 
> Also what facilities will there be for me to wash my car as have been at a conference all day and now have to go to a wedding party so will not get a chance :?


I don't know who's coming from that direction but me and Les and co are probably going down the M6 to the junction with M1 and A14. An alternative for us is to go via the A50 to meet and head down the M1, so avoiding Birmingham and possibly seeing anyone heading the same way.

As for washing facilities, bring a bucket and stuff. There are standpipes dotted around I seem to remember.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well hubby, bless him, strung a tarp out over the top of the drive and continued polishing!! 

My hero!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

phodge said:


> Well hubby, bless him, strung a tarp out over the top of the drive and continued polishing!!
> 
> My hero!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Fantastic 

Well after being in London all day for the Gumball I've finally got home and loaded the car with the flags and marquee for tomorrow!

Car was washed on Tuesday so it'll have to do as it is 

I'm aiming to get there about 9am, down the M1 for the best part of my route.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent Nick - I'm fully loaded with flags and tables too. If you have a chair or two it might be a good idea to bring them if you have room. Mind you I have an upturned bucket to sit on  . See you there


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Is anyone calling in to Corley services just after Junction 3 M6 I think Steve Vspurs mentioned it ?

If so wot time will you be there for........if not wot time will you be passing  
I can drive nice and slow so you can catch up :roll:

Dave.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

k, looks like a lonely cruise 

I will bring some quick detailer and two microfibre cloths, I think that should do it 

Ill be leaving about 7am and arriving around 9 am 

See you guys there


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tesiboo said:


> Is anyone calling in to Corley services just after Junction 3 M6 I think Steve Vspurs mentioned it ?
> 
> If so wot time will you be there for........if not wot time will you be passing
> I can drive nice and slow so you can catch up :roll:
> ...


I THINK we are :?


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hope you all have a good day  
Not able to make it after all, I'm gutted [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Wendy


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Good day guys!

And no rain!

STTranger, your exhaust sounded mental when you planted it! Love it! Italy is going to be GOOD!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Good to see you all today.

Stand looked good with the flags, banners and clean TT's. It was cold but at least it didn't rain.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guy

had a fantastic time today, wanna say thanks to every1 for a brilliant day.

V-spurs, your a funny guy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Defo lloking forward to hookin up again on the italian trip


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just home and took exactly 2 hours with no hold ups on the M6 (not the toll) can't be bad  Great day again will post some pic's later.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great day guys and girls! We thoroughly enjoyed ourselves... 

It was great to see so many TTs had made the effort despite the predicted rain, and we were very glad that the rain held off. 

The rest of the show was pretty good too, even though it was mainly VW based. Our stand was definitely the best though!! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

My Pic's
All lined up clean and shiny (apart from the mud on our tyres)
















Do are bums look big in this.








Wedding cars anybody?








Or maybe a baby bug limo.








Top secret spoiler on show. :wink: 








Now from the front.








No show and shine for BigSyd this time.








Syd and Linda's grotto.








Linda just after she heard that Stevie G had gifted Chelski a goal. :x 








Guess who's TTRS?








Mine, (will I had to put at least one pic up of it. :roll: 








John with his dink removal kit (yes that's a sledge hammer hes got in the box used for the larger dink removals  )








I'll get that pesky wasp.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Went today to buy some oil and G12 coolant and came away with some G12 and a new car.  Couldn't make the club stand though as we were not going to be there all day.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

More pics from today.

Some classics.
217.000 recorded miles  Will your car still be looking this good.
















































A classic in the making a rather nice GT3. Will take a few years but sure to be one.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great pics Les!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good pics! I expect Nick will upload some bits soon. Great day out - good to see everybody - it went well didn't it?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Great pics Les looked like a good day out! Can not wait to get mine on the road to some meets.....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, it was a cold, windy, dull day but for us from up norf it was sun bathing weather 8) Tis grim up norf and hard so this was great weather :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

For us poor soft southerners it was freeeeeeeeezing!!! :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Wished I had been their!! :x defo going next year. 

Car's looked great guy's well shiney  Glad the rain held off for you all too! 

More piccies!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

what a cracking day that was, a bit fresh and windy, but we was ok in the tent lol, steve m8 i owe you a large one for the prezzy  top man 8) 8) 8) 
good to catch up with everybody again, and see you at the next show

short vid as my leg was playing up so could not get around to well today


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just got back from the wedding, Yep good day today, shame I had to leave early sorry guys and lasses. Thanks for the dinky doughnuts sTTranger


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

audimad said:


> Went today to buy some oil and G12 coolant and came away with some G12 and a new car.  Couldn't make the club stand though as we were not going to be there all day.


Hang on, did you buy a new car at the show?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Smeds said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Went today to buy some oil and G12 coolant and came away with some G12 and a new car.  Couldn't make the club stand though as we were not going to be there all day.
> ...


 Not brand new but yes.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

what, you bought a new car, when did you manage that :lol: :lol:



stevebeechTA said:


> Just got back from the wedding, Yep good day today, shame I had to leave early sorry guys and lasses. Thanks for the dinky doughnuts sTTranger


No probs mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ill only took a few pic, i was freexing my ass off 





































Didnt know that allowed hoodies at stanford hall


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone got any pics of the concours?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like you all had a fantastic time despite some pictures suggest it was cool and windy?

Sorry to those whos questions and PMs I left unanswered but I managed to escape the English weather and spent some lazy days in the Italian sunshine [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you managed to get away Dani, did you have a good time..??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Glad you managed to get away Dani, did you have a good time..??


Thanks Penny, it was so super I could have stayed for the rest of my life ,,,, if there wasn't work etc waiting here for me :roll:

I'll try to schedule my holidays so I'll be at SH next year again


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good day I had a couple of text ( Les John H ) and I came 4th in the super class not bad as you lose points for anything not standard at Stanford


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well done Andy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good day I had a couple of text ( Les John H ) and I came 4th in the super class not bad as you lose points for anything not standard at Stanford


But Andy only the 4 rings on the front of your car are standard on your car :lol: 
Well done all the same mate.


----------

